# Golfing Help



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I bought a new driver the other day and when I played it today I didn't think it was great and I didn't think it was bad. It is lighter than my other driver but it is a 500cc club head so it like takes more power to swing. The reason I started this thread was I was wondering if there is any exercises or workouts that I could do to make it easier to swing this HUGE club. Any ideas are appreciated. Thank you. 

PS: I am thinking about getting this product. I think it would help a little Intech Swing Trainer - Wal-Mart


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

500cc you sure it's not a tennis racket mate?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

LOL yeah I am sure. I am in the process of shortening it which should help, because my Ram driver is shorter but heaver and I can still swing it harder than the huge 500cc.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

500cc is gonna create a lot of drag and you wont be able to swing freely as you'll need to hit at it more, Try the daly metho "Grip it and rip it"


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah and he uses a 540cc doesn't he? I think he does. I just got done with shortening my driver. I have to wait for the new grip to dry though. Should be ready for golfing in the rain tomorrow.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I hate to P on your parade guys, but the maximum cc's allowable for PGA play is 460. If your using a 500 or if John Daley is using a 540cc driver he's using an illegal club. The Intech Swing Trainer or any of the weighted clubs will help you increase muscle strength, whether that increases swing speed is subjective. You want an inexpensive increase, try swinging the driver like a baseball bat. Take about 6 good cuts at an imaginary ball, like your trying to hit it out of the ball park. Then tee up and take a cut, its given me 10 to 15 yards.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I can see why a 500cc driver is illegal it would be too hard to get up club speed. Although I noticed when I don't try to kill the ball I hit it farther and straighter. John Daly I don't think useds a 540cc driver but he has put his John Daly "Lion" Name on 540cc clubs.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah he does but Daly plays Maxfli but endorses his own clubs, he doesnt play them though


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah you would have to have some power to swing a 540cc club.


----------

